# Achilles tendon repair w/haglund deformity codes



## coders_rock! (Nov 13, 2012)

Good day,

Does anyone know the cpt code or codes for, 1. repair of the achilles tendon, 2. excision of haglund deformity, 3. removal of bursa?

Thank you!


----------

